
Vectorized mentoring students in Distributed Systems - rusrushal13
https://vectorized.io/scholarship/
======
ch
I helped early on to review this plan for Alex and the Vectorized team, so I’m
very excited to finally see it be released to the world.

Vectorized consists of quite the lineup of engineers
([https://vectorized.io/team](https://vectorized.io/team)) and anyone who gets
to be mentored by them will be gaining a huge advantage when it comes to
Distributed System design and implementation!

------
agallego
ceo here;

you get:

1\. 1500 bucks a month. 2\. mentorship from ppl that have built very large
systems before 3\. hack on _any_ project you want

Bonus:

You keep all your intellectual property. we don't care. we just want to help
under represented groups in tech.

dm me if you need more details, than what's on the page.

~~~
ricv
Hey, I think I meet these requirements, I have degree in physics, have some
computational physics experience from classes doing some simple
parallelization of nonlinear system (bug population) but have had a hard time
bridging the gap to breaking into tech. I do have an idea and having a mentor
would be very helpful, I was wondering where I could dm you. Thank you

